
Improved Geometric Specular Antialiasing [pdf] - jakearmitage
http://www.jp.square-enix.com/tech/library/pdf/ImprovedGeometricSpecularAA(slides).pdf
======
Jasper_
Heh, I added this one to our engine at work, based on the deferred
approximation. Of all the papers I've implemented, this one was easily the
most bang for our buck. Specular aliasing is a big issue in games, especially
considering the camera distances our games work at.

The full paper along with the previous one is helpful for understanding the
theory:

[http://www.jp.square-
enix.com/tech/library/pdf/ImprovedGeome...](http://www.jp.square-
enix.com/tech/library/pdf/ImprovedGeometricSpecularAA.pdf)

[http://www.jp.square-
enix.com/tech/library/pdf/Error%20Reduc...](http://www.jp.square-
enix.com/tech/library/pdf/Error%20Reduction%20and%20Simplification%20for%20Shading%20Anti-
Aliasing.pdf)

Anton also helped me figure out why I was seeing some weird results. Turns out
the artists had some junk normals that were normally getting hidden by the
aliasing. The big challenge here is making sure your art can support the wider
angles of the non-aliased specular.

~~~
throwaway17_17
I’m thankful you posted those links, they confirmed that Square Enix’s tech
library page is reachable, it contains some great stuff. Particularly the
rendering overview for FFXV.

